# my clingy brat...



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

now since shes all alone... has me all to herself.... i hardly get a break lol all she wants is to be near me.... but anyways i was taking some photos of her tonight 


loves her chin scratches


































trying to sit as close as possible to me...


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

that is just so cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the second pic its like she saying i know im so cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she knows it too. she hardly ever gets into trouble... but i wish shed be a tad less clingy enough so she would play with her toys again lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cookie is the clingy one to my bf but he don't pick him up too much


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol dally is so clingy she paces the cage until shes let out to sit with me, if i leave the room for 2 seconds she screams, she refuses to play, and shes being stubborn...


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Dally is too much to handle.  She is so cute. What a spoiled brat! lol

I think that Lulu is becoming more and more attached to me. I like it!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im trying to figure out whos more clingy in my home, gylfie or dally LOL


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

When you figure it out.. then that animal will get the title "clingmaster".

I am very corny. Sorry.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nah no big deal. gylfie is miss jealous. if im looking at another pet even she sits on my ankles and meows her head off until shes picked up and cuddled... lucky for me, dally isnt jealous, shes just clingy

gylfie is jealous and clingy


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Awww, she seems to be doing so well on her own!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I love Dally.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

me too lol shes a little bugger. sat with my on the laptop again today. shed rather be with me then on the playgym,


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

she's loving it now Tsuka's gone... she gets to be close to ma without being chased around and attacked.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn is the clingy type too. He will actually immatate a night fright when he wants my aion. He thrashes because he knows I will check on him. He also cant sit on my shoulder, he has to be smushed on my face and under my neck


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

belinda, thats exactly it i think. shes free to do so without him attacking her out of jealousy.

birdlover4life, i dont like dally on my shoulder as she eats my earings. and i dont trust the metal on my earings for her to chew. my dad lost a $500 individual diamond gold earing because she ripped it off his ear... weve never found it LOL


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

What happened to Tsuka??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

so many people asking still when i had a post up when that time came.

anyways, he got jealous of dally because he was so bonded to her but she is bonded to me and just wanted to be his friend and that was really it... he attacked her often if i gave her attention and what not and when it got really bad where he actually chipped her beak i separated them. it didnt matter where we put him--he screamed nonstop and refused to eat if he wasnt in her cage with her. we had him living out of the cage for a few days, not much help with the eating but a bit with the screaming though eventually he started up bad again. so then we moved him into the top level of the chinchilla cage, he screamed non stop, paced and refused to eat. then moved him into mango's cage which is right NEXT to dally's cage and he paced, screamed and refused to eat. that went on for a whole week. he wasnt happy so long as he knew dally was in the house. she never once screamed for him either.

so my fiance's mom took him in and hes now so bonded to my fiance's dad and little brother that he could care less about me lol went there and all he wanted to do was be with them. hes eating, playing, whistling, getting so much attention from so many different people, hes let out of his cage... and i get to visit, only hes much happier now.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for explaining. You certainly made the right decision for him.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im just going to make a link to the explanation i swear lol you are the 3rd whos asked in the last 3 days!

but yeah hes happier and thats what matters. and if something goes wrong, im a 15 minute walk way to go fix him up or get him to the vet


----------

